# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Folovit opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Folovit,
bezpieczny można mu zaufać ?? jestem w 4 tygodniu ciąży i boję się wad wrodzonych cewy nerwowej , czy ten lek pomoże mi aby temu zapobiec ??

----------

